# NREMT Exam today!



## JSainte (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I haven't really been on this site since starting my EMT-B class back in August, but here I am about to take my exam. I got a 94% in the class, and feel pretty confident because we were given exams in each class.

I've been reading that the most difficult aspect of the exam is using your judgement to choose the best answer from two or more correct answers. This is what snagged me in class when we started, but I soon learned how to master these questions.

Anyways, I'm a full time student at a different university so I haven't had much study time, unfortunately. I skimmed through the Brady book (looking over things I had highlighted during class) and used the cd-rom to take the quizzes and review exercises. I'm not sure if that's enough, but I guess I'll find out.

Test is at 6:15pm central time!

I'll post again to let everyone know my thoughts on the exam, in hopes it will help them in the future.

Thanks!
JSainte


----------



## BlackOut (Feb 18, 2008)

JSainte said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I haven't really been on this site since starting my EMT-B class back in August, but here I am about to take my exam. I got a 94% in the class, and feel pretty confident because we were given exams in each class.
> 
> ...


Best of luck!  Tell us how it goes, I'm currently in my EMT training program right now and don't finish till May but would love some input on the NREMT exam.


----------



## mcvey7218 (Feb 18, 2008)

BlackOut said:


> Best of luck!  Tell us how it goes, I'm currently in my EMT training program right now and don't finish till May but would love some input on the NREMT exam.



Just finished my EMT program in December.  Went to practicals on January 19th; took my written on January 24th.  Remember your ABC's.  The exam is tough, to say the least.  I graduated at the top of my class, and walked out of the written exam wondering what had just hit me... thought I had failed, but I passed on my first attempt.  Be confident in your skills and think about the questions on the exam and you will be fine.  NREMT is tough, but it is PASSABLE!!  Good luck.


----------



## BlackOut (Feb 18, 2008)

mcvey7218 said:


> Just finished my EMT program in December.  Went to practicals on January 19th; took my written on January 24th.  Remember your ABC's.  The exam is tough, to say the least.  I graduated at the top of my class, and walked out of the written exam wondering what had just hit me... thought I had failed, but I passed on my first attempt.  Be confident in your skills and think about the questions on the exam and you will be fine.  NREMT is tough, but it is PASSABLE!!  Good luck.



Thanks for the info.  I finish training in May and the cool thing about my program is that we take the NR practicals on site during our training program.  The program is tough too, we have to keep an 80% quiz average to be eligible to take the final, and pass the final with an 85% to graduate.  It's understandable though, we are talking about people's lives.  Everyone says that the wording of the NR is confusing and that there is usually always 2 right answers but 1 is barely more textbook than the other.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 18, 2008)

BlackOut said:


> Thanks for the info.  I finish training in May and the cool thing about my program is that we take the NR practicals on site during our training program.  The program is tough too, we have to keep an 80% quiz average to be eligible to take the final, and pass the final with an 85% to graduate.  It's understandable though, we are talking about people's lives.  Everyone says that the wording of the NR is confusing and that there is usually always 2 right answers but 1 is barely more textbook than the other.




Always remember Airway, Breathing, Circulation, FIRST!!!! Remember that If you have a patient that for example has an angulated leg but also has a large laceration of the wrist which is spitting bright red blood. Treat ABCs! Control the bleeding first, then worry about that leg. 

I just took my NREMT exam and passed, so if you have any questions just PM me. Id be glad to help.


----------



## pumper12fireman (Feb 18, 2008)

Good luck man, I took my NREMT last month. For me, the hard part was the practical test (given by Missouri Unit of EMS, prereq to take NREMT written).
And the previous posters are correct, airway, airway, airway!


----------



## JSainte (Feb 18, 2008)

*Exam is over!*

Hey everyone,

I was supposed to be at the testing center 30 minutes early (5:45pm) and Mapquest got me seriously lost by telling me to turn onto streets that did not exist. Amazingly, I found it. The test was supposed to start at 6:15, I ran in panting from my run around the building at 6:10. They let me take the test though!

I got somewhere in the 60's before the test ended. I am fairly certain that I failed. Like the first poster, I did wonder what had just happened. Almost every question had 2-4 correct answers. I know ABC's, ABC's, ABC's, but wow. I guess after the terrible event that was getting there, I'm fine if I have to retake it, because I understand I could've spent more time studying.

I guess I'll know in a few days, it said they usually post grades online with a few days, so we'll see.

My advice to those needing to take it... study like crazy, and remember ABC's no matter what.

Also, I only had to do the computer exam as our practicals were done in class.

Thanks and good luck to everyone!

JSainte


----------



## amonteve (Feb 19, 2008)

Don't be too pessimistic.
Mine cut off at 73 and like you I walked out assuming the worst, but I passed.
If you got a 94 in your class you should be fine. I got an 87 in my class so maybe there is something to yours ending at 60 and mine at 73 
Among all the acronyms we had to memorize my teacher had another that he taught us FART (Fall Back and Rethink). It did the trick most of the time.
Good luck!


----------



## JSainte (Feb 19, 2008)

*Anxious*



amonteve said:


> Don't be too pessimistic.
> Mine cut off at 73 and like you I walked out assuming the worst, but I passed.
> If you got a 94 in your class you should be fine. I got an 87 in my class so maybe there is something to yours ending at 60 and mine at 73
> Among all the acronyms we had to memorize my teacher had another that he taught us FART (Fall Back and Rethink). It did the trick most of the time.
> Good luck!



Thank you *amonteve*. I think I'm being pessimistic that way if by some miracle I did pass, I'll be extra happy as opposed to thinking maybe I passed and then getting a letter that says, "Sorry sucka!" 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## NRNCEMT (Feb 19, 2008)

You should be able to check it, mine posted 5 hours I took the test.  Test ended at 10:39 am, and my results were on the site at 3:30 the same day.


----------



## JSainte (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alright!*

I passed! I checked it this morning and bam, there it was. I'm so happy. Now to find a job. 

If anyone has any questions, let me know!

Good luck to those still waiting to test.

JSainte


----------



## Ouch38 (Feb 19, 2008)

Congratualations!!!  And best of luck finding a great job.


----------



## NRNCEMT (Feb 19, 2008)

JSainte said:


> I passed! I checked it this morning and bam, there it was. I'm so happy. Now to find a job.
> 
> If anyone has any questions, let me know!
> 
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## podmedic@mac.com (Feb 19, 2008)

*Great News!*

I'm glad to hear that you passed. I think your experience is a great lesson to others that have taken their test recently.  Don't beat yourself up about what you think you did.  Once you are done the test, step back and don't analyze every "wrong" feeling you had.  The test is over and you can always re-test.

I have found that many people had the same experience. :wacko: They were *sure* that they failed -- 

and they passed. :blush:

The test is just the beginning and not the end.  The real work starts in the field with your preceptor while you learn to deal with real patients on your own start to develop your style as a provider.  Good luck in the job hunt and trust yourself when you get out there!


----------



## Fire219man (Feb 25, 2008)

congrats!!!


----------

